# rolloverpass/hi island 4-5 /4-6



## sharkboy (Jan 14, 2005)

got off of work at like 3 pm and called the old lady and said lets go we loaded up and headed to crystal beach where we stayed at some hotel (because of my 1 year old son) went out that night to rollover pass got everything unloaded and the rods out then the brother in law said (IM COLD) i was ******







went back to the hotel went to sleep was on the beach by 7am yaked 2 cownose rays 2 crabs and casted some crab and squid pulled um in at like 4pm found a hardhead at the end of the yaked crab ???? saw a guy hooked up on the way out but it spit the hook before we could see it but it had teeth marks! they allready had a 5 foot bull from earlyer in the day it was great to hit the sand has been over 1 1/2 years got a good sun burn 2 i miss that feelin


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here's the picture of the the bull shark.


----------



## sharkboy (Jan 14, 2005)

*hi*

was good to meet ya man hope to see ya more down there


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

*bull shark*

sharkboy it was great meeting you and your girl . you see us out don't be afraid and stop and have a beer. good fishing see ya soon .


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Man that is starting to look good for HI. Keep em' coming guys.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice looking shark. I am not trying to sound ignorant but what is considered a "good" bull and average bull for Texas beaches?


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Bull or blacktip, your average shark is going to be 4'-6'. Anything over 6' is doing pretty good.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

What's a good bait to catch those bull sharks on?


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

i caught that one using a cow ray


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Nice shark there partner







. That little doggielooks like it ready to attack your shark too lol







. Was anyone night fishing there at Rollover and if so were they catching anything?


----------

